# How do you get rid of your unwanted thoughts?



## test84 (Jan 1, 2008)

I know it happened for you, *too*.
How do you get rid of thought you dont want to think about? Like actions, people, incidents that makes you sad or anyway, you dont want to think about it and its eating your brain.

Do you know how to get rid of them? and focus?


----------



## kellyan95 (Jan 1, 2008)

Think about every possible senario involving what you are thinking about?


----------



## AndreXL (Jan 1, 2008)

Meet up with some friends and hang out for a while. That surely would get your focus on something else.
If no time for that, see if the DS Yoga game works in calming a person down.


----------



## sekhu (Jan 1, 2008)

mass debating. just debate a lot and you'll wear your brain out


----------



## kellyan95 (Jan 1, 2008)

QUOTE(AndreXL @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> Meet up with some friends and hang out for a while. That surely would get your focus on something else.



Read: alcohol, and lots of it


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 1, 2008)

Play my PS3, that usually clears my thoughts and gets me focused on what I'm doing.


----------



## AndreXL (Jan 1, 2008)

QUOTE(sekhu @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> mass debating. just debate a lot and you'll wear your brain out


I see wut u did thar


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't. I just let them go away themselves.


----------



## chuckstudios (Jan 1, 2008)

QUOTE(AndreXL @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sekhu @ Jan 1 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > mass debating. just debate a lot and you'll wear your brain out
> ...



Lulz. I didn't even get it until you saw wut he did thar.


----------



## zeppo (Jan 1, 2008)

eat yummy food
watch good tv
and sometimes, baiting masters can help.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 1, 2008)

just think about hot chicks! works for me!


----------



## zeppo (Jan 1, 2008)

that's part of what I meant by "baiting masters"
(baiting masters... master bait... masturbate...)


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 1, 2008)

O WOW ZEPPO WE NEVER GOT THANKS FOR POINTING IT OUT

If you want to get rid of a bad thought, convince yourself that the thought isn't actually that bad, and eventually begin to question whether it existed or you just made it up. These are for longterm effects. For short term, play videogames.


----------



## Awdofgum (Jan 1, 2008)

alcohol, partying, suicide....??


----------



## striderx (Jan 1, 2008)

killer weed...

Has a 50-50 chance of making me paranoid instead...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Not so sure that's always an improvement.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




striderx


----------



## User200 (Jan 1, 2008)

suicide always works and you'll never hear anything again


----------



## Nero (Jan 1, 2008)

QUOTE(User200 @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> suicide always works and you'll never hear anything again








Let's not suggest ways that involve dieing, now should we?
-----
Play teh Video Games! That always works for me.

~Nero


----------



## Da Foxx (Jan 1, 2008)

Video games, or a movie.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 1, 2008)

It's not possible. The thoughts will always be there, be it in the back or forefront of your mind. It's impossible to great rid of them entirely. Watching TV to distract yourself, for example, doesn't work. It just makes it so that you're thinking about it _while_ watching TV; thus ruining the show. At least, that's how it is for me, I generally have to wait for the thoughts to subside on their own. Also, I'm drunk right now, but you couldn't tell it from my proficiency in typing.


----------



## drkshinigami (Jan 1, 2008)

time heals...eventually you won't think about it anymore...


----------



## User200 (Jan 1, 2008)

QUOTE(Nero @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> QUOTE(User200 @ Dec 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > suicide always works and you'll never hear anything again
> ...



Alright, i get it, we don't want another My Space Suicide page again. My other suggestion Drink... A LOT. If you're passed out you won't here a thing( or feel the warm water on your finger if you catch my drift  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## betawind (Jan 1, 2008)

Meditation.  Does wonders for me.  It doesn't always put the thought out of my mind (as you pretty much let the mind do what it wants and act as an observer) but it can help to put the feeling in the proper perspective.


----------



## notnarb (Jan 1, 2008)

things that dangle...?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sir, what by chance have you been looking at?....... 

You spin me right round baby right round like a record baby right round round round


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 1, 2008)

Constrict anus 100 times. Also dent navel 100 times.
Is best way to release fiber!
Try It Now - Ask Me How!


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jan 1, 2008)

I agree with Ace. What I do is think about it till I figure it out. You might think its similar to being paranoid, but once you have found a solution or have understood the situation, the thought just goes away, or you don't feel bad about it. The problem is, sometimes it's pretty hard, and you can go on for days.. which can wear you down. But I think it's the way to go, ignoring things don't make them go away.


----------



## Danieluz (Jan 1, 2008)

Pray to the lord


----------



## moozxy (Jan 1, 2008)

QUOTE(drkshinigami @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> time heals...eventually you won't think about it anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with drkshinigami, if it's soemthing you don't want to remember, you will eventually forget in time. For short term remedies, I would watch movies, that always takes my mind off things.


----------



## bluebright (Jan 1, 2008)

angry music, headphones, loud...extra LOUD.


----------



## ZombeX (Jan 1, 2008)

A lot of beer and long sleep


----------



## azotyp (Jan 1, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I know it happened for you, too.
> How do you get rid of thought you dont want to think about? Like actions, people, incidents that makes you sad or anyway, you dont want to think about it and its eating your brain.
> 
> Do you know how to get rid of them? and focus?



I had horible thoughts eating my brain about some "private service" that steal my nds , how do I ended that houghts I had to produce some positive thoughts and do something that I wont write here (but it worked perfectly for that unpleasent thoughts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ). (It ryhmes with relacsation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Purple (Jan 1, 2008)

Amost everything said so far has some validity except of course killing yourself - don't do that.. in some beliefs that would not end your torment anyway.

It's true that to get over it fully you need will to get to the point where you can think _past_ the disturbing thoughts to something more positive.

It can be hard to see but almost everything that happens leads the way to something better happening eventually.

If it has been going on for a while and you're feeling worn out then finding something to distract you for a while can help you to relax and maybe get to sleep if you've been kept awake by this.  then you can go back to your thoughts next day with a fresh mind.

If it still continues on then you should find someone to talk to about it, a trusted friend, a relative, or an almost/total stranger that doesn't know anybody involved which ever seems appropriate for the situation.  If you are not keen on that idea then you could write the thoughts on paper then burn it first to see if that helps.

Take care.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 1, 2008)

Events: usually go through all the various scenarios I can think of, by the time it hits standing in the bank: hot dog on a stick massacre version I am usually well past what was bothering me.
If possible physical activity works but it is usually unwise to aim to break any personal records at such a time.

Science/technology type ideas: pen, back of envelope or better yet circular saw in one hand and welder/blowtorch/hammer in other and a massive lump of metal/wood available to make something with.

People actually in front of you: If you never have to see/work with them again it is usually a toss up between direct insult/belittling and insult under the guise of ordinary conversation/compliment depending on the possible outcomes. For those it

Failing that bluebright's suggestion: Tom Waits or something guitar driven works for me although it can take some time.

As for how to focus:
Have a drink (non narcotic) and a piece of fruit (oranges and grapes are my favourite here although something high in sugar can do in a pinch): I find most people are not hydrated well enough a lot of the time.

Close eyes, send them out of focus or look at your shoes/something unmoving.

Stretch/warm up and or hit pressure points. Devise your own: arms, hands and points around shoulders are ones I go for and maybe a stair set or three for the legs.

Have a bath/shower: cold is nice here for me.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Jan 1, 2008)

Meditation works really well, but a lot of people don't like it for various reasons. I didn't like it because I thought it was slow and had religious overtones. Both of that is nonsense, come to think of it. You just have to do it correctly plus meditation is just another name of so many other things you do to ease your mind on things that are insignificant in respect to the entire world.

one more thing: I figure... Acknowledge your past event(s), Learn from it, Carry on. Don't consider time as a factor when you're doing this or you will stay in one place longer than needed..


----------



## azotyp (Jan 1, 2008)

Or play "lets yoga" on nds there are lots of relaxating exercises there that give piece of mind (but I never try any cose Im too lazy).


----------



## Hooya (Jan 1, 2008)

QUOTE(test84 @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> I know it happened for you, *too*.
> How do you get rid of thought you dont want to think about? Like actions, people, incidents that makes you sad or anyway, you dont want to think about it and its eating your brain.
> 
> Do you know how to get rid of them? and focus?Â



masturbation.


----------



## kikuchiyo (Jan 1, 2008)

booze?

Just kidding, I don't drink.


----------



## PeterFile (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah, alcohol isn't a good idea. What I find helps is doing some exercise, or playing a video game; I played counter strike alot when i needed to forget things for a while. Also, I play piano, and that helps too.


----------



## lagman (Jan 1, 2008)

Puppies.

If you don't smile while you're thinking of puppies, there's something wrong with you.


----------



## j5c077 (Jan 1, 2008)

liquor


----------



## Skye07 (Jan 1, 2008)

I hate it when I keep thinking of a person I like or events when I don't want to, like when I had to learn for my finals I couldn't concentrate on learning at all >.<

But my solution to it is just talk about it with friends and music tends to be a good thing too.


----------



## xJonny (Jan 1, 2008)

I just keep them in..


----------



## myuusmeow (Jan 1, 2008)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> Think about every possible senario involving what you are thinking about?


Works like a charm.


----------



## assassinz (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(test84 @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> I know it happened for you, *too*.
> How do you get rid of thought you dont want to think about? Like actions, people, incidents that makes you sad or anyway, you dont want to think about it and its eating your brain.
> 
> Do you know how to get rid of them? and focus?Â



If an action, person, or incident is making you feel sad, angry, or feel any type of emotion so that you can't get it out of your mind, try to understand what it is about that action, person, or incident that makes you feel so strongly about it and decide what it is that you can do, or need someone else to do, to resolve the situation. 

For instance, if your mad, you need to take some kind of action such as confronting the person that made you feel that way and talk to them about what they did and how it makes you feel. If you feel you were disrespected, let them know. Never have fear of taking action to resolve situations where it is possible for you to make some kind of change and make things better. Don't just think about whatever it is on your mind. Do something about it.  In most cases, things that stay on your mind and are bothering you are situations that need to be confronted and dealt with. (Just don't do anything crazy like those highschool shootings, or go postal!) If it's something you did, make a decision to never let it happen again, and make things right in the best way you can. 
If your feeling sad and there is nothing you can do about it, think about that incident and learn from it. Life goes on, and feeling sad will only bring you down; keeping you in the same place while the rest of the world is moving forward.
I say "Life is a dream" , meaning you can do anything you want to in life (within reason and respect to others). You want to feel positive and good everyday of your life, and that is as simple as making a decision that that is how you want to feel. So when things in your life make you feel sad, angry, or go against your intentions, do whatever you can to resolve that situation and make it right. Do whatever you can to defeat that negativity with your own positive actions. Once again, it is a mere decision you have to make. You need to eliminate any fears you have, and you need to have the confidence to do what you feel needs to be done. Don't let yourself rely on others. Don't just think about it. Do something while you can because you are the only one that best knows how to take care of you.  
Some people may say that in some circumstances there is truly nothing we can do, so we must accept things as they are and move on. Don't believe that way. There is always something you can do, no matter how small. Just open your mind to all possibilities, and instead of just thinking about negative thoughts, decide on positive actions to eliminate those negative thoughts.


.................ASSASSINZ   has spoken   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Happy New Year to all!!!  



I've decided 2008 is my year!!!


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 2, 2008)

let em fester in your brain forever


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jan 2, 2008)

I used to "self-medicate" with pot. This worked really well for a couple of years until one day all the sudden it stopped being fun and started giving me panic attacks. 

True story.

Now I dwell on everything and am miserable 85%-90% of the time.

True story.

Just have to remind yourself that one day everything could change.


----------



## amptor (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(drkshinigami @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> time heals...eventually you won't think about it anymore...



true but also to avoid it from happening in the first place helps a great deal too but generally that is unavoidable.


----------



## Issac (Jan 3, 2008)

My Tip on this is:
Writing, short stories, or novels... or poetry...
Maybe using what you think of as a subject or theme.
playing games IMO make me think of bad things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (as in: it gives me time to think while wandering long boring paths etc.)

so what I do:
Pop up some good music of any sort (often very emotional music).
Open Word.
Write something.
and all of a sudden I must study or eat or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the problem is gone for the moment.


----------



## Rayder (Jan 3, 2008)

I use a pensieve.


----------



## cubin' (Jan 3, 2008)

Some things you just have to question if it's worth worrying about. Think how big the world is and look at the stars, realize how insignificant you are and if the worrying is valid. 

Do you mean worrying about things test? or just obsessive thoughts in general?

Get some exercise, go outside and be with friends and do stuff you like. That normally works for me


----------



## Westside (Jan 3, 2008)

If you never did, watch 2 girls and 1 cup, got rid of everything else that was bad in my mind.


----------



## test84 (Jan 3, 2008)

Westside, I dont want to ruin rest of my life! if not all !


----------



## azotyp (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> watch 2 girls and 1 cup


----------



## amptor (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> If you never did, watch 2 girls and 1 cup, got rid of everything else that was bad in my mind.



somehow I doubt this would work

what about two girls one finger? ;o?


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 3, 2008)

Erotic shota fantasies usually clear my mind of everything else...

>_>


----------



## test84 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm deranged.
Cruise me love.


----------



## Neko (Jan 3, 2008)

I always try to not think of them , but that makes me think of them even more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



After a While I just stop thinking about anything. Like my Mind fades out or something.

(That's only happening If I try to sleep that means lying in bed at night. xD
Yeah , I can't sleep very well , at least I can't start to sleep fast. It takes me a while to fall in sleep. (sometimes 30 mins (after playing a lot of DS ) sometimes 1 hours and sometimes even more)

€dit:
You should test this , It works for me so It could for work you too. ^^


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 4, 2008)

During trying to fall asleep is usually when I brainstorm the most... I always have a pen/paper next to my bed.


----------



## gh0ul (Jan 4, 2008)

jeez, this thread made me remember....TUB GIRL
im going to puke


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 4, 2008)

i stab myself in the leg with a screwdriver i keep in my pocket 

I SAY NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !

then i cry and shiver in the corner


----------



## Scorned (Jan 4, 2008)

Hang out with friends.


----------

